# Romex NEC Code



## HackWork

mikedl361 said:


> Is it ever allowed to run romex cable outdoors, like under a soffet.


No. Just run UF, it's a few pennies more.


----------



## mikedl361

Is it ever allowed to run romex outdoors, like underneath a soffet.


----------



## backstay

mikedl361 said:


> Is it ever allowed to run romex outdoors, like underneath a soffet.


Exposed? Is it a damp or wet location?


----------



## HackWork

mikedl361 said:


> Is it ever allowed to run romex outdoors, like underneath a soffet.


Asked and answered chief rocka: http://www.electriciantalk.com/f33/romex-nec-code-208737/


----------



## MechanicalDVR

What do you mean by underneath a soffit? Will it being the framing or exposed to the weather?

If exposed why would you want to use Romex as opposed to UF?


----------



## drewsserviceco

I don't think you can use romex to feed outdoor fixtures (mounted to the structure like a sconce for example) anymore. My state is way behind on code cycles, but that is how it was explained in a CEU class.


----------



## HackWork

drewsserviceco said:


> I don't think you can use romex to feed outdoor fixtures (mounted to the structure like a sconce for example) anymore. My state is way behind on code cycles, but that is how it was explained in a CEU class.


You mean coming into the back of an outdoor box for a sconce?

If so, I have seen that debate for many years now. I guess it's up to your AHJ.


----------



## HackWork

mikedl361 said:


> Is it ever allowed to run romex outdoors, like underneath a soffet.


Since you specified "outdoors" and "underneath a soffit" instead of inside of the soffit, I have to assume that you mean to run romex exposed so it can be seen from outside, with the soffit giving it some protection from the rain.

If so, then this is not compliant due to it being a damp location at a minimum.



> *Location, Damp.*
> Locations protected from weather and
> not subject to saturation with water or other liquids but
> subject to moderate degrees of moisture.
> 
> Informational Note: Examples of such locations include
> partially protected locations under canopies, marquees,
> roofed open porches, and like locations, and interior locations
> subject to moderate degrees of moisture, such as some
> basements, some barns, and some cold-storage warehouses.


As you can see, romex is even prohibited indoors when there is moderate degrees of moisture, like a basement.


----------



## backstay

Is the light box rated wet location? If you are using a bell box, then yes, it must be UF.


----------



## mikedl361

I think Hack Work answered my question and made it clear to understand. Thanks everyone for your replies.


----------



## Wirenut951

mikedl361 said:


> Is it ever allowed to run romex cable outdoors, like under a soffet.


Romex should never be run outdoors. Check 2014 NEC 334.12 (B) (4)


----------



## trentonmakes

Wirenut951 said:


> Romex should never be run outdoors. Check 2014 NEC 334.12 (B) (4)


What about can lights in a pavillion, given they will be covering it with that vinyl stuff for a ceiling?







Seen As A Tiny Blip From Space


----------



## HackWork

trentonmakes said:


> What about can lights in a pavillion, given they will be covering it with that vinyl stuff for a ceiling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seen As A Tiny Blip From Space


I was about to answer you about how there is no "outside", but this fu*ktarded crap I have to scroll past at the bottom of every post one of your posts is making me hope for your demise.


----------



## trentonmakes

You seem to have anger issues
Lol




HackWork said:


> I was about to answer you about how there is no "outside", but this fu*ktarded crap I have to scroll past at the bottom of every post one of your posts is making me hope for your demise.


----------



## drewsserviceco

HackWork said:


> You mean coming into the back of an outdoor box for a sconce?
> 
> 
> 
> If so, I have seen that debate for many years now. I guess it's up to your AHJ.



Yes and no. 

This reply is based on memory from a CEU class 3 years ago, so probably not worth too much...

Initially meant that Romex can not be used when feeding a box for an exterior wall sconce and the box is inside the wall, behind the exterior surface finish (i.e. Siding). 

The conductor insulation is not rated for damp locations and the box described above is now considered damp. (Apparently 2014 made a delineation on this) 

(also note that it's the conductor rating and not the cable sheath) 

(I believe, but could easily be wrong, but UF and MC would be acceptable in that scenario)


----------



## trentonmakes

We feed all outdoor sconces,floodlights, and outlets with romex. Many times during rough ins,leaving whips sticking out for inspection.

Only failed once. Not for useing romex, but for leaving the whip hanging out the box outside. Lol




HackWork said:


> I was about to answer you about how there is no "outside", but this fu*ktarded crap I have to scroll past at the bottom of every post one of your posts is making me hope for your demise.


----------



## drewsserviceco

Also, I don't do new construction so I have no practical field experience with this scenario.


----------



## HackWork

Around here it's common to use romex to feed outside boxes, even if you smack a surface mount box on the outside of a brick wall, feeding it with romex is fine. 

I've seen this debated 50 different ways over the year and ultimately it's up to the person doing the inspection.

As for a pavilion with (I assume) the vinyl used to cover soffits, I really don't know what inspector is going to say about that.


----------



## trentonmakes

HackWork said:


> Around here it's common to use romex to feed outside boxes, even if you smack a surface mount box on the outside of a brick wall, feeding it with romex is fine.
> 
> I've seen this debated 50 different ways over the year and ultimately it's up to the person doing the inspection.
> 
> As for a pavilion with (I assume) the vinyl used to cover soffits, I really don't know what inspector is going to say about that.


He said, it looks great!












HackWork said:


> I was about to answer you about how there is no "outside", but this fu*ktarded crap I have to scroll past at the bottom of every post one of your posts is making me hope for your demise.


----------

